# Auf Trekker-Abwegen im hohen Norden- Radreise nach Schweden mit dem Junior



## Perlenkette (19. September 2022)

_ 
(kann wie immer Spuren von Sarkasmus und (Selbst-) Ironie enthalten) _

Unterwegs im hohen Norden. Dies ist meine/unsere erste Radreise, seit ich vor sieben Jahren mit dem Radeln begann, um eben eine solche zu machen. Leider bin ich damals ziemlich schnell auf  MTB-Abwege geraten und habe mich mit einzelnen Tagesausflügen begnügt, aber nun sollte es endlich soweit sein: Die erste richtige Radreise. Nach einer Woche Familienurlaub auf Fehmarn bietet sich der Norden an, gesagt-getan: nachdem der Junior und ich 2021 schon einen Tagesausflug nach Dänemark gemacht haben und 130km weit gekommen sind, dachten wir - wir müssen noch vieeeel weiter!!

Das sind unsere Bikes- handelsübliche und nicht individualisierte Trekkingräder von der Stange . Laaangweilig ich weiß, einen spannenden Gravel-Cyclo-Renn-Crosser haben wir leider nicht zu bieten, und ein spektakutärer Alpencross wird es auch nicht. Dieser Reisebericht enthält noch nicht einmal ein MTB, dafür aber viel Erlebnis und Leidenschaft- vielleicht gib´s ja lesewillige Interessenten. Der Junior ist übrigens mittlerweile fast 19, und zusammen geht´s nun loooos!






Der Junior hat am Tag vorher noch schnell den Antrieb wechseln lassen, wir sind gepäckmäßig ganz gut unterwegs (finde ich), in den Packtaschen ist trotz Proviant noch etwas Platz. Auf der Fahrt zur Fähre muß ich mich erstmal an das Gewicht und das Eigenleben des bepackten Fahrrads gewöhnen und denke nach fünf Kilometern darüber nach, ob wir uns nicht zuviel vogenommen haben- ganz schön anstrengend!






Zum Glück können wir direkt schon die erste Pause einlegen, denn es geht mit der Fähre nach Dänemark. Die Einfahrt ist wenig idyllisch, und wir können nur staunen, wie viele LKW, PKW und vor allem Camper, [email protected]  in die Fähre passen. Wir passen  schlussendlich auch noch hinein, und wir sind die einzigen Radler.





Auf diesem Foto sind wir wirklich drauf!





... und dann geht´s auch schon weiter, wir sind in Dänemark!🇩🇰


----------



## scylla (19. September 2022)

Auch ohne individualisierte Gravel-Cross-Renn-Mtbs und ohne Alpen schaut das unterhaltsam und interessant aus. Da les ich gerne mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (19. September 2022)

Dabei...


----------



## Martina H. (19. September 2022)

:freu: jetzt gehts looohooos - bin gespannt und begleite Euch gern 

(und bin irgendwie ganz schön neidisch)


----------



## Perlenkette (19. September 2022)

1.Tag Fehmarn-Nørre Alslev (66km)

In Dänemark angekommen müssen wir erst einmal durch die Passkontrolle und die Personalausweise auskramen- dann starten wir direkt auf den Radweg N8, einen schönen baulich von Straßen getrennten Radweg. Und siehe da, es gibt eine Tafel mit offizieller Route, die unserer geplanten Tagesetappe von heute entspricht- sehr praktisch:













Wir durchqueren Lolland, vorbei an Maribo und legen eine erste Pause ein








Eine nette Kirche haben wir auch noch gesehen, das war´s aber schon an Highlights, denn sooo viel Landschaft gab es heute erstmal nicht.







Wir verlassen Lolland und fahren über Falster nach Nørre Alslev, unserer ersten Station. Eine traumhafte Unterkunft erwartet uns, ein ehemaliger Gutshof, bildschön wie aus einer Wohn-und Dekozeitschrift. Wir beziehen ein Apartment im ehemaligen, umgebauten Stall, können aber auch das Bauernhaus und die traumhafte Landhaus-Küche nutzen:





Also schnell einkaufen- wir sind ja mobil , und schon kochen wir uns ein reichhaltiges Abendessen- wer weiß, wie oft wir noch die Gelegenheit dazu haben. Als Nachtisch gibt es Zimtschnecken. Dazu gesellt sich eine nette Niederländerin, die Salat zubereitet und wir unterhalten uns über die Gegend und die jeweilige Reise. Danach ist chillen angesagt – und für uns die Planung des nächsten Tages.





Es gibt sooo viele Sitzecken, Liegen und Ruhepunkte hier, dass ich einen ganzen Beitrag darüber füllen könnte. Wir entscheiden uns für die Hängematten im Garten (die Waldschaukeln sind auch nicht schlecht), aber das Highlight ist das riesige Gewächshaus, welches aus den alten Fenstern des Gutshauses gebaut wurde. Ernten dürfen wir übrigens auch!





Eine Outdoor-Küche incl. Grillstelle und Kräuterbeete gibt es ebenfalls, schade, dass wir nicht nochmal kochen können!





Feierabend!





Der erste Tag ist rum, wir haben es geschafft: 66km, flache Strecken, kein Wind, mildes Wetter- wir fühlen uns heldenhaft!!! Nun haben wir uns aber wirklich ein alkoholhaltiges Erfrischungsgetränk verdient- und soooo teuer war es gar nicht


----------



## Perlenkette (19. September 2022)

Danke Euch!


----------



## Martina H. (20. September 2022)

...ich glaub, da wär ich gleich kleben geblieben


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. September 2022)

Finde ich total super! Und noch besser, dass ihr nicht hetzt und euch Zeit nehmt, ein bißchen zu chillen, ist ja schließlich Urlaub. Der Bauernhof sieht wirklich verlockend aus, da möchte sich auch gleich hinsetzen und die Sonne genießen. Dass der Igel mitten am Tag über eine Wiese läuft, ist ja ungewöhnlich, meist sind die ja eher nacht- oder zumindest dämmerungsaktiv.


----------



## Perlenkette (20. September 2022)

Danke! Der Igel war in der Nähe einer Ferienhaussiedlung unterwegs und lief völlig "unscheu" durch den Park. Der Hof war cool und belegte letztendlich Nr. 2 in der Rangliste der Unterkünfte. Und ich fand es wirklich sehr wertvoll, nach langen Tagen irgendwo "gut" anzukommen, das haben wir leider auch anders erlebt


----------



## Perlenkette (20. September 2022)

2. Tag  Nørre Alslev-Valløby/Køge (87km)

Auf zum Sonntagsausflug! Wir starten gegen 9:00 und fahren über das flache Land Falsters bis zur Brücke nach Seeland, die sich aber als weniger spektakulär entpuppt als erhofft. So eine riiiesige Meeresbrücke ist das ja gar nicht! Ein bisschen rostig ist sie auch schon, aber hier wird schon die neue gebaut:




(für alle, die nix sehen: man sieht eine Meeresbaustelle)

Der Junior checkt schnell nochmal die Route, nicht, dass wir uns noch auf der Brücke verfahren! Moment, schnell noch die beiden Rennradler vorbeilassen- dann geht´s los.








Auf der anderen Seite geht’s weiter, erst durch eine etwas trostlose Gegend. Dafür überwiegend auf Radwegen, durch Feld und Wald. So langsam kommen die ersten zarten Höhenmeter ins Spiel. Wir kommen in ein sehr dichtes Waldstück und uns beiden fällt auf, wie stockdunkel es plötzlich hier ist- wirklich unheimlich. Der Junior fragt, ob es hier Elche, Bären &Co. gibt. Wir halten kurz an, um die Funktion des Lichts zu checken, und das laute Rauschen verrät uns, dass es draußen schüttet. Das Ganze dauert nur 5 Minuten, wir bekommen keinen Tropfen ab und können trocken weiterfahren. Sicherheitshalber ziehen wir (kurz) die Jacken an, es wird der einzige Regen sein, den wir auf der Reise ̶e̶r̶l̶e̶b̶t̶  äh gesehen habe.





Weiter geht’s, wir erreichen den Hafen von  Præstø und legen eine Pause ein. Es gibt gesunde Mischkost und natürlich Zimtschnecken. Da Sonntag ist, müssen es fertige aus der Tüte sein.









Nach Feldetappen geht es wieder ans Wasser




und die Nachmittagpause können wir in der Sonne genießen:










Unterwegs sehen und treffen wir sehr viele Radreisende - man winkt sich zu und ruft Hej! Wir lernen auch eine deutsche Familie kennen, die uns lustige 9€-Ticket-Geschichten erzählt (finden wir, also wir finden sie lustig). Die heutige Unterkunft erreichen wir recht zeitig und fahren nach dem Abladen nochmal nach ans Meer, wir sind ja mobil. Einkaufen müssen wir auch noch.









Wir haben wieder eine Küche zur Verfügung, doch heute gibt es nur Salat und wir backen Quiche auf, die in einem Lebensmittelgroßbetrieb für uns vorbereitet wurde, ich muss nämlich noch waschen- wir haben heute nämlich auch Waschmaschine & Trockner zur Verfügung.




Das Chill-Out, also die Planung für den nächsten Tag findet wieder draußen im Liegestuhl statt. Es gibt wieder ein Gewächshaus. Kommt auf meine Liste: Zuhause Gewächshaus anschaffen.


----------



## Perlenkette (20. September 2022)

3. Tag  Valløby/Køge - København (58,6km)





Montag, Start in die neue Arbeitswoche. Wir fahren zuerst nach Køge, es ist noch recht früh und wir drehen ein Ründchen durch das schöne Städtchen. Shoppen ist leider noch nicht drin- wir haben auch gar keinen Platz! Süße Läden gibt es hier aber schon:












Auf schönen Radwegen geht es an der Küste, manchmal sogar direkt am Meer entlang Richtung Kopenhagen. Der Radweg ist abschnittsweise sehr sandig, es geht sogar mal über Holzbelag- das ist schon sehr spannend und ich drifte im tiefen Sand gelegentlich ab. Mit dem Packesel ist das mindestens S3!! Auf den Fotos sieht es düster aus, ist es aber eigentlich nicht, manchmal etwas bedeckt. Im Tagesverlauf wird es wärmer☀️.









Wilde Tiere gibt es hier am Wegesrand- leider (noch) nicht die erhofften Elche, Bären und Rentiere. Haben noch keine gesehen, obwohl wir immer Ausschau halten 





Wir radeln weiter. Irgendwie habe ich nicht so wirklich Lust auf Großstadt- die ländliche, ruhige Umgebung der letzten 10 Tagen hat mir gefallen und ich mochte die netten Dörfer und gemütlichen Unterkünfte (incl. Ferienbauernhof in der ersten Woche). Außerdem ist Kopenhagen bestimmt voll, laut und anstrengend, es soll außerdem eine der teuersten Städte sein. Das Hotel wird schrecklich sein und sich in einer schlechten Lage befinden. UND ÜBERHAUPT!!!!! Es gelingt uns, ein Ebikerpärchen, welches ohne Packtaschen unterwegs ist(!!!) abzuhängen und meine Laune wird besser, obwohl die Strecke von "schönem Küstenradweg" zu "vorstädtischer Idylle" wechselt:














Es gibt ein tolles Radwegenetz, die Wege verlaufen baulich getrennt, oft sogar völlig separat von den Straßen, haben eigene Beschilderung und sogar Kreisel und Kreuzungen. Und wir sehen immer noch viele Radreisende, siehe auch hier unten:





Wir erreichen Kopenhagen um die Mittagszeit.





In einem Lebensmittelmarkt versorgen wir uns mit einem Mittagessen und Proviant für das Hotel, und der findige Leser wird schon die Tüte mit Zimtschnecken entdeckt haben, die hinten am Rad baumelt.





Wir essen an der Uni und schauen zu, wie andere ihren Sport ausüben.





Dann radeln wir zum Hotel und ich muß sagen:

KOPENHAGEN IST SUPER!!!!

(Edit: Tippfehler)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (20. September 2022)

Huihui, bin schon hinterher 😅 
Supi freu mich auf die nächsten Etappen, diese ersten versprechen noch schöne weitere Storys und Bilder trotz normalen Rädern und Flachland  
Wie langweilig 🤭 aber bis jetzt machts sogar viel Spaß dabei zu sein 

Lolland, heißt das wirklich so 🤔 ist ja echt süß 😍

Die Unterkünfte sind bis jetzt ja richtig cool 🥰 mit den Außenanlagen und Lebe-Gewächshäusern. Na ja, hat ja auch viel Platz da oben im Norden


----------



## Mausoline (20. September 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...ich glaub, da wär ich gleich kleben geblieben


Ich auch  so für 1-2 Tage.


----------



## Aninaj (20. September 2022)

Ich muss ja gestehen, dass ich bei den ersten Bilder der Bikes davon ausgegangen bin, dass gezeltet wird - wozu sollte man sonst so viel Zeugs dabei haben ☺️ Aber es schaut so aus, als wenn das tatsächlich kein Camping Equipment ist.

Da es aber die erste Radreise ist, und man ja oft dazu tendiert mehr mitzunehmen, als man unterwegs wirklich braucht, würde mich am Ende schon interessieren, ob du/ihr bei der nächsten Tour mit weniger Gepäck plant, oder ob es für euch so gepaßt hat.


----------



## Perlenkette (20. September 2022)

Hihi, ich hab´mir schon gedacht, dass das Thema Gepäck (oder Fahrrad-Gewicht) angesprochen wird. Und auch, von wem. Durchaus sehr berechtigte Frage/Anmerkung!  Eigentlich waren wir ganz gut unterwegs, ich hatte (zumindest anfangs) nicht das Gefühl, überladen zu sein. Im Gegenteil, wir waren die mit den am wenigsten beladenen Rädern und ganz schön stolz (aber auch sicher welche der sehr wenigen, die nicht zelteten). Wir waren anfangs nur so richtig dolle bepackt, als wir einkaufen waren oder schon Proviant für die übernächste Mahlzeit gekauft hatten. Außerdem hatten wir immer Basic-Proviant und etwas für "Notfälle" an Board (z.B. eine Rolle Reiswaffeln und eine Tüte Zimtschnecken). Im Nachhinein zu viel, doch man kann nicht immer überall einkaufen und als ich in einem Reisführer las: "In diesem Ort müssen Sie einkaufen, die nächsten 30km gibt es keine Gelegenheit" (veraltet, und für Schwedens Verhältnisse ist die Gegend, in der wir waren, immer noch gut besiedelt und es gibt fast überall Supermärkte, die auch sonntags geöffnet sind). Also nächstes Mal weniger davon. Ich schreibe "anfangs", weil unterwegs doch noch sehr unvernüftiger Kram dazu kam (die Gewichtsjäger und Bikepacker werden den Kopf schütteln, aber es war für uns immer noch im Komfort-Bereich und der Gepäckumfang gut händelbar). Und ich hatte sogar noch einen Faltrucksack dabei, falls wir mal nicht auskommen würden und etwas auf den Rücken nehmen müssenKam aber nicht vor. Ich hätte sehr gerne gewußt, wieviel der beladene Trekker wiegt.

Was wir mithatten und nicht brauchten (neben einigem Kleinkram): Riegelvorrat, 3x Tatü, eine halbe Küchenrolle, Regenhose, Jacke, div. Regenhüllen, lange Hose, Leggins, lange Shirts, langes Unterhemd. Die Kamotten hätten wir durchaus brauchen können. Auf die Leggins und 2 Radshirts verzichte ich nächstes Mal, dafür brauche ich aber eine Radhose mehr. Wir haben unterwegs schon eine Verbesserungs- und to-do Liste erstellt und nahezu abendlich ergänzt. Und nicht zu vergessen: Wir brauchten auch Klamotten für 3 Tage Städtereise (lang+kurz). Könnte man wahrscheinlich auch optimieren. Eine Strickjacke hatte ich auch dabei (dünn und leicht). Spoiler: In Kopenhagen musste ich mir ein T-Shirt kaufen. Und einen Gürtel. Und wir beide: eine modische Sonnenbrille 😁

Unser Equipment (pro Person):


2 Packtaschen (Junior Ortlieb, ich Vaude)
Rucksack
Mini-Täschchen auf Oberrohr
Schlafsack
Lenkertasche (nur ich)

die war sooo wertvoll, obwohl im letzten Moment nur zufällig eingepackt, weil sie im Reiseregal lag. Wertvoll, da die Radkarte immer lesbar parat war (aaaaltmodisch, ich weiß), sie hat Seitentaschen für "Kram" (ein Tüchlein, Handdesinfektion, Notfall-Spray, Schweißtuch angehängt), innen Küchenmesser im Netzfach. Da sie isoliert ist, konnten wir über Tag auch kleines wärmeempfindliches Proviant transportieren.

Inhalt:

-Packtasche 1: "Küche" und "Bad", Medikamente, Fahrrad-Reparatursachen, Proviant (nicht voll)
-Packtasche 2: je Person ein Paar Schuhe+Badeschlappen, Jacken, Regensachen, 2 Handtücher (nicht voll)
-Packtasche 3+4: Klamotten (Sport und "Privat"), jeder hatte eine Tasche
-Rucksack: Tagesproviant, Einkäufe, Wasservorrat, Regenjacke, Windweste, Kleinkram, Powerbank. Erste Hilfe. Ich: Reiseführer, Mini-Picknickdecke (war super). Sohn: Gürteltasche, mobiles Endgerät und 12587 Kabel für alle Gelegenheiten . Mein Vergrößerungfachreißverschluss blieb anfangs geschlossen.
-Täschchen auf Oberrohr: Handy, Geldbeutel, Spray, Schlüssel, Tatü, Sonnencreme, Insektenschutz, kleines Handtuch, Taschenmesser, Augentropfen. Junior: Garmin. Waren sehr nervig, da sie (beide) ständig verrutscht sind. Der Junior hat sie irgendwann völlig entnervt mit Stöcken fixiert.

Die Rucksäcke haben wir mitgenommen, da wir sie in den Städten und bei kurzen Ausflügen (weg vom Rad) brauchten. Diese Lösung fanden wir flexibler und trage-komfortabler als Fronttaschen. Wir haben uns aber auch unterwegs erklären lassen, dass man mit Fronttaschen sicherer und besser fährt als nur mit Gepäck hinten. Die Lösung mit je drei Spanngurten (1 lang, 2 mittel) hat überraschend gut funktioniert, da der Schlafsack längs darunter (zwischen den Packtaschen) war, lagen die RS grade auf und nur ein einziges Mal ist einer unterwegs verrutscht. Konnte man während der Fahrt zurechtzupfen. Dafür bin ich nachher sehr mutig geworden, was das Klemmen unter die Gurte und Anhängen betrifft. Wir haben die Verteilung der Ladung im Laufe der Reise optimiert. Protipp für nächstes Mal: Die Packtaschen mit farbigen Bändchen markieren. Sind alle schwarz.

Von daher @Aninaj : Lange Rede-kurzer Sinn- JA, wir hatten viel Kram dabei!!!!


----------



## Martina H. (21. September 2022)

3 x Tatü?? Taschentücher? und Küchenrolle? kleiner Tip: Toilettenpapier ersetzt das und ist evtl. in manchen Situationen angebrachter  

Gepäck hat man immer irgendwie zuviel dabei, aber dass hört sich doch so an. dass Ihr durchaus so viel Spass hattet,  das nochmal zumachen und dann mit Zelt 

Da kommt (wie schon gesagt) nicht nur das Zelt (und Schlafzimmer), sondern auch noch Küche (Kocher, Besteck, Verpflegung, ggf. Wasser etc.) dazu - da lasst Ihr dann sowieso einiges weg 

hachja: Zimtschnecken


----------



## Perlenkette (21. September 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> 3 x Tatü?? Taschentücher? und Küchenrolle? kleiner Tip: Toilettenpapier ersetzt das und ist evtl. in manchen Situationen angebrachter


Genau, jeder hatte 2 Päckchen Taschentücher wegen "Heuschnupfengefahr" Ist nicht eingetreten, auch die anderen Medikamente habe ich nicht gebraucht. Die sehr wichtigen hatte ich mehrfach mit und verteilt. Auf der Küchenrolle war nur noch wenig drauf, daher habe ich sie mitgenommen, eine halbe Rolle Toilettenpapier hatten wir auch dabei. Haben wir nicht gebraucht, vielleicht 3-4x  Küchenrolle. Wir haben abends immer so schön gegessen, dass wir uns Servietten gewünscht haben. Kleiner Spaß  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (21. September 2022)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Lange Rede-kurzer Sinn- JA, wir hatten viel Kram dabei!!!!



Sehr schön. 😁 So lange ihr Spaß und Freude an der Tour hattet - und dem war ja wohl so - habt ihr erstmal alles richtig gemacht.

Und es gibt ja nicht DIE eine Art eine Radreise zu machen. Da muss jede(r) für sich das richtige Setup finden. 

Bei meiner ersten Mehrtages-Wanderung wog mein Rucksack um die 17kg. Es war schon ne Qual das Ding den ganzen Tag zu tragen. Im Laufe der Zeit wurde er immer leichter. Am Ende war ich mit 9kg unterwegs (dann nur noch ein Tarp und kein Zelt mehr). Das hat tagsüber einen riesigen Unterschied gemacht und geschlafen haben wir trotzdem genauso gut (oder schlecht 😅). Kommt natürlich auch auf die Gegend und Zeit an, wo und wann man unterwegs ist.

Daher bin ich sehr gespannt, wie das Setup deiner nächsten Tour ausschaut. 👍🏻


----------



## Perlenkette (21. September 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Daher bin ich sehr gespannt, wie das Setup deiner nächsten Tour ausschaut. 👍🏻


Und ich erst!  

Naja da wir ja eben kein Camperkram mitschleppen mussten, konnten wir uns schon den ein- oder anderen kleinen Luxus genehmigen (finden wir). Was wir natürlich in den Bergen bereut haben

Wir haben uns aber auch den Luxus gegönnt, die leeren Pfandflaschen überwiegend zu entsorgen, sofern wir nicht in absehbarer Zeit einkaufen gingen.


----------



## Perlenkette (21. September 2022)

3. Tag Nachmittag, Kopenhagen

Kopenhagen ist soooooooo cool! Wir sind begeistert. Könnte unsere neue Lieblingsstadt werden, aber das habe ich ja gestern schon geahnt  . Und: man kann absolut FANTASTISCH radfahren. Dieses Jahr ist die Tour de France hier gestartet:








Das Thema Fahrrad (-Deko) spielt daher eine große Rolle











Fahrradparkplätze







Nach der Rad-Rundfahrt checken wir im Hotel ein, verstauen unsere Fahrräder sicher im umbauten Innenhof und erkunden Kopenhagen zu Fuß. Das Hotel/Hostel ist eher „geht-so“, dafür ist die Lage in Vesterbro Nähe HBF nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet- sehr zentral und ganz gut! Im alten Reiseführer steht etwas von Rotlichtviertel, im neueren „aufstrebende und trendige Gegend“.  Es wird warm und wärmer🌞. Wir wählen einen Rundgang zu Fuß, den der Reiseführer beschreibt. Entdecken schöne Plätze, Höfe, Gebäude, Viertel, Kanäle, Brücken, umgebaute Fabrikanlagen, -eben-was-man-so-auf-einer-Städtreise-macht. Später wechseln wir das Verkehrsmittel





und kaufen wir uns ein 24h-ÖPNV-Ticket. Wir waren aber nicht nur an den Touri-Hotspots, sondern sind auch mit der Metro herumgefahren, haben uns Wohngebiete angeschaut, sind in Gassen abgebogen, haben (Hinter-) Höfe erkundet. Überall viele Fahrräder.





Natürlich bummeln wir auch durch die bekannte Shoppingstraße und ich kaufe mir für kleines Geld ein zweites Baumwoll- sprich City-T-Shirt, es ist echt heiß gworden und zwei weitere Tage kann ich das jetzige unmöglich anziehen. Dazu einen Gürtel, den ich sofort anziehe.




Weiter in Richtung Haven- in einer Pizzeria einer Seitenstraße bestellen wir gegen Abend leckere Pizza, die wir am Christianshavns Kanal verzehren.



Zu Fuß geht es zum Nyhavn und zurück.




Fahrradbrücke






Unsere Entdeckungsreise endet gegen 22.30 im Hotel, nachdem wir uns noch einen gekühlten Feierabend-Cidre besorgt haben. Also siehe Foto Tag1. Aussicht aus dem Hotelzimmer:


----------



## Votec Tox (21. September 2022)

Schöne Bilder - toller Bericht!


----------



## Perlenkette (21. September 2022)

4. Tag  Kopenhagen (30.000 Schritte)

Kopenhagen ist superschön, habe ich das schon geschrieben  ? Von dem langweiligen Touristenkram verschone ich Euch, hier nur einige nette Fotos (wie wir finden). Dann isses aber auch mal gut:





































Ganz hinten am Horizont sieht man die Öresundbrücke, über die wir morgen fahren. Es ist heiß. Wir sitzen noch etwas am Strand und schauen hinüber nach Malmö.




(für alle, die nix sehen: man sieht eine Brücke. Also ganz weit weg.)

Abends gönnen wir uns einen Restaurantbesuch, danach geht’s zurück zum Hotel und wir packen mal wieder unsere Siebensachen zusammen. Am nächsten Morgen soll die Reise weitergehen und ich bin schon etwas aufgeregt. Der Junior scheinbar auch, denn da wir ja direkt am HBF wohnen, möchte er sich auf dem Rückweg noch kurz den Bahnsteig anschauen, von dem wir morgen starten und testet, ob der Aufzug wirklich funktioniert. Tut er, und alle Beteiligten sind beruhigt (Er hat ein Mit-Fahrrad-im-DB-ICE-an-Ostern-Trauma). Die Fahrkarten haben wir auch schon in der Tasche.


----------



## Martina H. (21. September 2022)

...suuuuuuuupercoooooollll


----------



## Perlenkette (22. September 2022)

5. Tag  København (DK) – Malmö (SWE) (19,8km)

Wir sind schon früh wach und ich bereite aus den Vorräten ein leckeres Frühstück zu:





Dann packen wir zusammen, satteln die Trekker und flitzen Richtung Bahnhof. Da wir gestern ja bereits die Route innerhalb des Bahnhofs gecheckt haben, sind wir schnell am Gleis- Start am Hotel um 7.30, Abfahrt des Zug um 7.37 Uhr.













Der Øresundståg ist relativ leer, und gegen viertel nach acht erreichen wir Malmö- YAY🇸🇪!

Um den Tag in der neuen Stadt zu planen, setzen wir uns erstmal in ein hyggeliges Café, es gibt Kaffee und eine Zimtschnecke. Der Junior vergleicht die schwedische mit der dänischen Version. Ich bin schon vor einigen Tagen aus dem Zimtschneckenkonsum ausgestiegen.








Wir starten mit einer Stadtrundfahrt per Fahrrad, die Route haben wir schon vorher aufgespielt. Und auch in Malmö kann man ganz wunderbar radeln!










Wir sitzen noch etwas am Strand und schauen hinüber nach Kopenhagen.





 




Danach radeln wir wieder Richtung City und schauen uns den Slottsparken und den Slottsträdgården an









.. stellt euch hier bitte vieeeeele zauberhafte Blumenbilder vor... 
..........und erholen uns bei einem Picknick-  es ist heiß geworden🌞.





Anschließend fahren wir zum Hotel, dürfen unserere Räder in der Tiefgarage verstauen und laden das Gepäck ab. Das Hotel ist eher naja, ganz okay und wir bekommen ein Zimmer-Upgrade. Sehr nett! Es liegt in einer angesagten Gegend und von unserem Zimmer blicken wir auf die Glasfabrik. Sorry es heißt  Glassfabriken, also ein größeres Eisgeschäft.


----------



## Martina H. (22. September 2022)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Ich bin schon vor einigen Tagen aus dem Zimtschneckenkonsum ausgestiegen.





Perlenkette schrieb:


> also ein größeres Eisgeschäft.



...soso...keine Zimtschnecken mehr...Eis ist natürlich ein guter Ersatz


----------



## Perlenkette (22. September 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...soso...keine Zimtschnecken mehr...Eis ist natürlich ein guter Ersatz


...sagen wir: Ergänzung (statt Ersatz)


----------



## cjbffm (22. September 2022)

Ich bin übrigens ganz zufällig hierüber gestolpert und reise gerne mit! Der Anfang war schon recht spannend und ich hoffe auf noch mehr Zimtschnecken. Da nehme ich gerne auch eine von 🤪.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (22. September 2022)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> 4. Tag  Kopenhagen (30.000 Schritte)
> 
> Kopenhagen ist superschön, habe ich das schon geschrieben  ? Von dem langweiligen Touristenkram verschone ich Euch, hier nur einige nette Fotos (wie wir finden). Dann isses aber auch mal gut:
> 
> ...



Danke für den architektonischen Einblick nach Kopenhagen  





Perlenkette schrieb:


> Ganz hinten am Horizont sieht man die Öresundbrücke, über die wir morgen fahren. Es ist heiß. Wir sitzen noch etwas am Strand und schauen hinüber nach Malmö.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1554866
> (für alle, die nix sehen: man sieht eine Brücke. Also ganz weit weg.)



Wenn du die Fotos etwas größer einstellst oder wenn man sie mit Klick vergrößern könnte, könnte man vielleicht noch ganz andere Dinge entdecken 

 richtig gute Fotos 😍


----------



## Mausoline (22. September 2022)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Fahrradparkplätze
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1554569Anhang anzeigen 1554570



Wie funktionieren denn diese oberen Fahrradplätze 
Ich seh weder, dass die unteren Räder nach unten fahren, damit die oberen runter können, noch passen die oberen zwischen die unteren 🤔
Ich kann die Fotos auch nicht größer machen, damit ichs genauer untersuchen kann 😖

Bitte aufklären  bei uns gibts sowas nicht, höchstens Doppelparkergaragen


----------



## Aninaj (22. September 2022)

Ich vermute das ist eine ähnliche Konstruktion wie diese:






Der Träger der oberen Etage wird nach vorn rausgezogen und dann abgesenkt. Dann muss man das Rad auf den Träger schieben. Das sind dann wohl so 45 Grad. Und dann das ganze wieder hochschieben.

Ein bissel Kraft wird man dafür wohl brauchen. Aber ist ja alles Training - oder so 😅

Da unten frei war, hab ich mein Bike nicht da hoch verfrachtet… nächstes mal vielleicht.


----------



## Perlenkette (23. September 2022)

Ja genau so, man zieht an den roten Griffen eine Schiene herunter, @Aninaj hat es perfekt beschrieben.   Allerdings haben wir während der ganzen Zeit niemanden laden sehen





Dieses Foto ist nun größer, sorry @Mausoline  ich dachte, kompimiert sei bei der Bilderflut besser. Mist. Ändere ich für die nächsten Tage

Ich habe beim Herraussuchen eines passenden Fahrradständer-Bildes übrigens bemerkt, dass ich eins meiner Lieblingsbilder vergessen habe- Hauptbahnhof:




Bis gleich in Malmö!


----------



## Perlenkette (23. September 2022)

5. Tag Nachmittag Malmö

Malmö ist auch schön- ganz anders als Kopenhagen und irgendwie vintage. Kunst und Kultur spielen eine große Rolle. Wir laufen durch das trendige Viertel





und entdecken viele schöne Läden. Das Highlight ist eindeutig der große und sehr gut besuchte Secondhand-Laden. Der Junior findet einen Pullover, den er unbedingt kaufen möchte. Seeeehr vintage, an ihm irgendwie hipp- passt ausgezeichnet zu dem Eindruck, den wir von Malmö haben





Leider können wir ihn nicht mitschleppen, zu groß und zu schwer (der Pulli), und so wird es uns heute noch einige Male ergehen  .





Über den Kanal geht’s in die Innenstadt, hier wird grade ein Kulturfestival aufgebaut. Und es gibt the real German Döner! Wir haben andere Speisepläne und bummeln erstmal weiter.








Die Stadt Hamburg findet hier Erwähnung. In dieses schwedische Modegeschäft müssen wir unbedingt hinein. Gehört irgendwie dazu, dass man es in seinem Heimatland auch mal besucht. Es ist- aufregend! Also eher wie alle anderen Filialen. Ich entdecke einen coolen Kaupzenpulli- keinen Platz. Der Junior ein trendiges Karohemd- vergiß es. Eine reduzierte Batikhose in des zweiten Sohnes Lieblingsfarbe- auf keinen Fall!! Weiter im Bummel-Programm, und wir landen -wie könnte es anders sein- in einem Ladengeschäft des schwedischen Möbelhauses. Jippieee, auch dieses müssen wir unbedingt besuchen. Der Laden ist wie ein „normales“ Dekogeschäft aufgebaut, zu kaufen gibt es Artikel, die im großen Einrichtungshaus eher am Ende zu finden sind. Also: Bei Ikea in Schweden _müssen_ wir doch unbedingt eine Kerze kaufen!!! Dazu kaufen wir auch noch einen Fusselroller, ohne werde ich noch verrückt. Nach Besichtigung des Lilla Torg









und der mittelalterlichen Sträßchen landen wir am Kanal. Hier wird auch noch aufgebaut:




zwei Stunden später:





Leider gibt es kein Böötchen mehr, wir wären gerne mal um die Altstadt gegondelt- es ist me-ga-heiß. Es wird langsam Abend, und der Junior ist nun doch überzeugt, dass er etwas im schwedischen Modegeschäft kaufen muß (er ist ja erwachsen, es ist sein Geld und seine Packtasche). Also kauft er -Achtung- eine Jeansjacke (der Bikepacking-Profi weiß sofort: viel Volumen, viel Gewicht). Es ist der aktuellen Mode entsprechend eine _Oversized_-Jeansjacke (der Bikepacking-Profi weiß: noch mehr Volumen, noch mehr Gewicht). Es ist eine _weiße_ Oversized-Jeansjacke (der Bikepacking-Profi fällt in Ohnmacht). Steht ihm ausgesprochen gut und er hat sofort ein neues Profilbild. Zum Abendessen gehen wir in ein Buffetrestaurant- traumhaft. Hinterher gibt’s Eis, der Junior probiert die Spezialität: Softeis mit Lakritzsoße. Sieht irgendwie aus wie flüssiger Asphalt. Meins ist hübscher.




Wir spazieren zurück zum Hotel und setzen uns an die Planungen für morgen. Denn dann geht’s endlich wieder rein in die Funktionsklamotten und rauf auf den Trekker!!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. September 2022)

Hört sich nach einem total schönen Mutter-Sohn Urlaub an   
Da bin ich offiziell neidisch, dass dein Sohn so eine abenteuerlustige und sportliche Mama hat  War mir leider nicht vergönnt, aber sowas weiß man ja meist eh erst im Erwachsenenalter zu schätzen.
Liest sich auch richtig vielseitig und abwechslungsreich euer Urlaub. Bin ja gar nicht so der Städtemensch, aber eure Unternehmungen hören sich richtig spannend an 
Danke fürs teilhaben lassen


----------



## Martina H. (23. September 2022)

...jetzt hab ich richtig lachen müssen - Danke


----------



## Perlenkette (24. September 2022)

6. Tag    Malmö – Hörby (110km)
(über Lomma-Lund-Dalby-Harlösa-Oderup)

Wir starten zeitig, und die Rezeptionistin weist uns darauf hin, dass heute der heißeste Tag des Jahres werden soll🌞. Danach verlassen wir Malmö und auf dem separaten, neben der Landstraße verlaufenden Radweg und passieren zuerst eine etwas trostlose Industriegegend. Es geht anschließend nochmal an den Øresund und dort entlang,




den wir bei Lomma dann entgültig verlassen. Unsere erste Station ist Lund, ein traumhaftes Städtchen mit Dom, welcher leider grade restauriert wird.








Im netten Domforum können wir uns erfrischen und den Wasservorrat auffüllen. Per Fahrrad schauen uns  Lund an,







und dann geht’s weiter ins Landesinnere. Wir folgen wunderschönen Radwegen,









dies (unten) ist übrigens eine „richtige“ Straße, in Schweden sind nicht alle Straßen befestigt. Wenn sie zudem schmal werden und durch den Wald verlaufen, wirken sie eher wie Forstwege. Und die Autofahrer teilen sie sich nicht nur mit Radfahrern.......




Wir durchqueren ein Militärgebiet, zum Glück ist es grade geöffnet, sonst hätten wir einen Umweg fahren müssen. An einem sehr nahe gelegenen See möchten wir pausieren und biegen von der Route ab, leider kommt man nicht ans Wasser ran - überall Sumpflandschaft. Wir suchen, finden aber keine Stelle, also wieder zurück....... durch tiefen Sand und -Auweia- über einen Truppenübungsplatz, der mit Panzern und Kampfkulisse dekoriert ist. Sehr idyllisch, superanstrengend. Dieser kleine Haken (auf dem Track sichtbar) kostet uns viele Körner des Tagesbudgets.





Weiter auf der Route- nette Privathäuser gibt es hier!








Die Landschaft, die wir nun durchrollen, würde ich als hügelige Feldlandschaft bezeichnen, die Aussicht ähnelt der in der Eifel. Die Sonne sticht, es ist heiß - als noch ein bergauf-Wiesenweg dazu kommt und wir anschließend einen steilen Berg in einem Wohngebiet per lange-Treppen-Rampe hochschieben müssen, legen wir uns zur Pause in den nächsten Park und überlegen abzukürzen.





Bei dem Felder-Zickzack kürzt es sich nicht wirklich ab, aber am frühen Nachmittag erreichen wir unsere Unterkunft- ein Hof in Einzellage ca. 5 km vor Hörby. Puuuuh.🌞


----------



## Mausoline (24. September 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich vermute das ist eine ähnliche Konstruktion wie diese:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1555640
> 
> ...


Super, danke 




Perlenkette schrieb:


> ... Dieses Foto ist nun größer, sorry @Mausoline  ich dachte, kompimiert sei bei der Bilderflut besser. Mist. Ändere ich für die nächsten Tage
> ...


Danke 😘  du hast so schöne Motive geknipst, da ist es echt schade, wenn man manche Details nicht näher anschauen kann.
Wer nur aufm Handy guckt, dem ists eh egal, da siehste so oder so nix. Ich schau mir Berichte und Fotos lieber am PC an, kann ich mehr staunen und (mit)genießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (24. September 2022)

Wir haben heute eine ganze Ferienwohnung incl. Garten für uns, sie ist ganz in weiß-creme gehalten, es gibt eine große Wohnküche mit einer alten Holzbank. Beachtet bitte die neue Kerze auf dem Tisch!!!! Es gibt hier leider kein Gewächshaus, dafür einen eigenen Bach mit Steg. Auch nett!









Wir möchten uns erst einmal ausgiebig ausruhen- vorher schnell die Wäsche in die Waschmaschine schmeißen, sodass sie noch trocknet- wir haben heute sehr viel davon. Der Hofhund besucht uns sogleich und möchte spielen. Warum also nicht Ballspielen statt chillen? Wir sind danach plötzlich wieder fit und beschließen, nicht nur nach Hörby zum Einkaufen, sondern auch nochmal zum Ringsjön (See mit NSG) zu fahren. Wir sind ja mobil . Wir finden den direkten Seezugang erst nicht, da sich viiiiiele Privathäuser an das Ufer reihen. Wieder ein Haken im Track





.... noch ein bisschen im See spazieren.....





... und die Abendsonne genießen....









Danach einkaufen und zurück zum Hof, der Junior kocht heute:




(falls man es nicht erkennt- es gibt Köttbullar). Ohne Alkoholbeilage 

Nach der Routenplanung für den nächsten Tag erholt sich jeder in seinem eigenen Zimmer


----------



## Chrige (24. September 2022)

Cool, toller Bericht! Sieht nach einem super Urlaub aus. Und da ich öfters geschäftlich in Malmö bin, ist es auch spannend, deine Eindrücken zu lesen.
@MausolSolche Fahrradabstellplätze gibt es in der Schweiz an jeder Ecke. Wir haben sogar so ein "Doppelstöcker" bei uns im Haus 😉


----------



## Mausoline (24. September 2022)

Jetzt interessierts mich, ob die jemand hier in Deutschland auch schon gesehen hat 🤔


----------



## Aninaj (24. September 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Jetzt interessierts mich, ob die jemand hier in Deutschland auch schon gesehen hat 🤔


Mein Foto ist aus Mannheim 😉


----------



## Martina H. (25. September 2022)

...ich dächte in Weimar so etwas gesehen zu haben...


----------



## Mausoline (26. September 2022)

Dann halt ich mal zukünftig in unseren Städten hier im Umkreis die Augen auf 
bei uns in PF gibts ja kaum Radwege und die Hochschule liegt aufm Berg - ob da so viele mitm Rad hochfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (26. September 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> die Hochschule liegt aufm Berg - ob da so viele mitm Rad hochfahren


Also in Konstanz liegt die Uni auch auf‘m Berg, da fuhren zu meiner Zeit trotzdem viele mit dem Rad. So auch ich 😁


----------



## Perlenkette (27. September 2022)

7. Tag  Hörby-Vånga (98,5km)

(über Södra, Äsphults, Rickarum, Vinslöv, Immeln, Arkelstorp)

Morgens rollen wir erstmal nach Hörby, um zu nachzusehen, ob es etwas anzusehen gibt.





Die weitere Route führt uns weiter am Rande eines Naturreservats vorbei in ein überwiegend waldiges Gebiet, heute werden schwedische Landschaftsträume wahr: dichte Wälder, viel Moos, steinige Heidelandschaft, Seen🌲. Der Reiseführer spricht von „Schwedens wildem Süden“, der Junior hofft auf Bären, Elche&Co. Wir sind uns einig: Die Fahrt durch den Wald ist vieeeel angenehmer als die pralle Sonne über den Feldern gestern, auch wenn es auf-und-ab geht.




Es gibt überall Mini-Mini-Mini-Dörfchen, sogar Häuschen mitten im Wald. Hier würde ich gerne wohnen:





…. ich würde auch jeden Tag zum Briefkasten laufen!!!!!





und einen Baum im Wald schmücken:





Es lässt sich sicher gut wohnen- denn übrigens gibt es hier überall vorzüglichen Internet- und Handyempfang, egal ob im Wald, am See, Feld, in den Bergen, am Meer- einfach überall!!! Um Welten besseren als jetzt grade in meinem Büro. Wir setzen uns für einen Moment an einen See










.... bevor es weitergeht.





Warum (zum Teufel!!!) habe ich bloß kein Foto von den schönen blühenden moosigen steinigen Heidewiesen? Stellt sie euch bitte vor.

Und endlich:





Zumindest sehen wir einige Meter weiter wirklich zwei Rehe, die im Wald an uns vorbeilaufen- sie sind aber schneller.


----------



## Perlenkette (27. September 2022)

Nach dem schönen Waldbaden -das nennt man doch heute so- erreichen wir wieder eine belebtere Gebäudeansammlung und gleich einen kulturellen Touristenspot. Die anderen sind der Kunst wegen hier, wir zur Mittagsrast. Hier sieht man etwas Kunst:






Hier sieht man etwas Mittagsrast:







.... und weiter geht´s:




Zwischendurch kurz tanken...




Schließlich kommen wir endlich mal wieder an einem Laden vorbei, und statt Zimtschnecken gibt es heute diese leckere Köstlichkeit:




Später erwischen wir einen ziemlich zähem Feldweg - kennt Ihr diese Stellen, an denen man ohne ersichtlichen Grund nicht vorwärts zu kommen scheint? Ich vertue mich gedanklich auch mit der Route, irgendwie denke ich die ganze Zeit, wir seien bald am Tagesziel. Der Junior lotst per Garmin und fragt, wie ich denn _darauf _käme. Eine Station kommt schließlich auch noch. Hier ist sie schon: Immeln am Immeln-See, ein beliebter Startpunkt für mehrtägige Kanutouren🌞Hier herrscht Hochbetrieb, Kanus werden mit Unmengen Gepäck und Equipment beladen (sogar Säcke mit Feuerholz sind an Board)




und wir legen uns erstmal ans Ufer.




Dieses Bild sagt: Luft: sehr heiß. Wasser: sehr kalt. See: sehr tief, wie man am Sprungturm erkennen kann. Der Junior planscht und ich mache es mir auf der Decke gemütlich- der Rucksack dient als Kopfkissen. Schööööön entspannend. Leider liege ich versehentlich auf dem Garmin und verstelle dabei irgendetwas, jedenfalls läuft es anschließend nicht mehr und wir müssen uns den Rest der Tagesroute mit dem Handy aushelfen. Schlimmer: Die Höhenmeter des späten Nachmittags fehlen. Die KM kann meine Uhr liefern.





Nun geht’s auf die letzte Tagesetappe, wir entschließen, einen Schlenker über Arkelstorp einzulegen und einzukaufen, statt später nochmal zu starten (sehr gute Entscheidung!!!) Von dort sollen es nur noch etwa 5km bis nach Vånga, dem Tagesziel, sein. Danach ist es schon viertel vor sieben, bis sieben kann man in der Unterkunft einchecken. Sollten wir doch schaffen! Irgendwie ist es letztendlich aber immer etwas weiter, und wir müssen noch ein Stück dranhängen, da unsere Unterkunft hinter Vånga liegt- für die 7,5km brauchen wir eeeeeewig. Die zähe Asphalt-Achterbahn, auf der wir anfangs so schnell wie möglich fahren, und später sehr langsam werden (also ich), fällt mir am Ende des Tages schwer. In der Unterkunft liegen Prospekte zum nahegelegenen Skigebiet und Mountainbiketrails aus- alles klar!!!!. (Spoiler: Es wird die anstrengendste Etappe gewesen sein)




Schön ist es aber hier, inmitten von Bergen, Obstplantagen und Abendsonne. Man vergleicht die Gegend mit der Bodenseeregion. Wahrscheinlich sind weniger Menschen hier 




Bis morgen!


----------



## Aninaj (27. September 2022)

Kannst du vielleicht kurz auch was zur Buchung der Unterkünfte schreiben?

Also wann entschieden, wo und wann dann gebucht? Es klingt so an, als wenn ihr das immer am Vorabend gemacht habt?


----------



## Perlenkette (27. September 2022)

Gerne, das kommt alles zum Schluß wenn´s recht ist. Also die langweilige Theorie


----------



## Mausoline (27. September 2022)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> ...
> und einen Baum im Wald schmücken:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1558206



Was für ein schöner Baum 

Wen ich so ein einsames Holzhäuschen seh muss ich immer an die nordischen Krimis denken 😱





Perlenkette schrieb:


> ...
> Zwischendurch kurz tanken...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1558370



Ist das dahinter etwa ein Behälter für Plastiktrinkbecher🤔
wenn ja, gibt es bei denen auch Mülleimer oder liegen die dann in der Gegend rum?




Perlenkette schrieb:


> ...
> Schließlich kommen wir endlich mal wieder an einem Laden vorbei, und statt Zimtschnecken gibt es heute diese leckere Köstlichkeit:
> Anhang anzeigen 1558372


Jetzt will ich aber schon wissen, wie die Köstlichkeit heißt, was es ist und wie es schmeckt 😅


----------



## Perlenkette (27. September 2022)

Oh @Mausoline, Du bist aber aufmerksam- diesen Behäter habe ich gar nicht gesehen. Wir haben unsere Flaschen aufgefüllt, es war auf einem Friedhof

Das Süßgeback war sehr -süß-, wir konnten weder herausfinden, wie es heißt noch woraus es besteht. Es hat nach Kokos geschmeckt.

Die Krimis kommen übrigens auch noch ins Spiel!


----------



## Mausoline (27. September 2022)

Tja am PC kann man Bilder besser angucken und die Storys besser verfolgen  Handy geht doch alles schnell schnell und ich kenn mich da oben im Norden gar nicht aus, außer Zimtschnecken 😋 lecker.


Ich bin total gespannt, wies weitergeht


----------



## cjbffm (27. September 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Jetzt interessierts mich, ob die jemand hier in Deutschland auch schon gesehen hat


Bei uns in Frankfurt am Main gibt es in der Innenstadt mehrere davon. Und obwohl ich mit meinen Fahrrädern seehr pingelig bin - insbesondere, was das Lackkleid angeht -, auch der obere Träger geht mit dem Rad schonend um.

@Perlenkette: Ich bin gespannt, wie weit ihr in den Norden vorgestoßen seid. - Bis zum Nordkap sind es ja noch ein paar Kilometer, das kann ja noch dauern. 🚲


----------



## Perlenkette (28. September 2022)

8. Tag  Vånga – Kristianstad (64,5km)

(über Blistorp-Axeltorp-Grödby-Bromölla-Gualöv)

Hier in den „Bergen“ wird es nachts schön kühl, was der Regeneration sehr zuträglich ist, und die Räder sind morgens nass (und die Wäsche der Mitgäste auch). Auf der taufrischen Obstwiese beladen wir die Räder.....










..... starten und halten uns auf der nördlichen Route Richtung Blistorp, es geht vorerst ähnlich anstrengend weiter, wie es gestern geendet hat. Wir haben es aber nicht allzu weit, in Axeltorp legen wir nämlich einen Stopp ein, parken unsere Räder incl. Gepäck und wechseln das Fortbewegungsmittel.





Wir mieten ein Kanu, um den Ivösjön zu erkunden. Es ist der größte und tiefste Binnensee in Skåne -also genau richtig für uns! Der nette Vermieter reicht uns eine Trailmap und empfiehlt uns einige Stellen. Theoretisch dürfen wir den ganzen Tag bleiben, haben aber nur ein paar Stunden Zeit, da noch einige Fahrrad-KM auf dem Plan stehen. Egal- nach dem gestrigen Tag haben wir uns etwas Entspannung auf dem Wasser verdient🌞.



Es ist echt schön! Wenn auch etwas unheimlich (finde ich), der Junior ist voller Abenteuerlust. Ganz schön kompliziert, dieser See und ich hoffe, wir finden wieder zurück.





An einem einsamen Shelter legen wir eine Pause ein....









und plötzlich ist es hier nicht mehr ganz so einsam- Übernachtungsgäste reisen an. Zeit für uns, aufzubrechen, rückwärts auszuparken und den Rückweg anzutreten.




Die Wassersportprofis erkennen sofort den Fehler weiter oben im Text: Kanufahren ist KEINE Erholung, und da wir keine Profis sind und immer wieder Probleme mit der Linienwahl haben  und viel zu schnell paddeln, sind wir anschließend echt k.o. - und spüren zum ersten Mal auch unsere Oberarm- und Rückenmuskeln.




Es bleibt nur Zeit für eine kurze Pause, dann Wasser auffüllen und weiter geht´s. Wie froh ich bin, dass der Fahrradlenker problemlos auf mich hört!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (28. September 2022)

Was haben Biken und Paddeln auf nem See gemeinsam? Gegenwind. 
Paddeln macht echt Spaß. Auf nem Fluß mit Strömung. Sagen auch die Armmuskeln.

Ich lese hier gern mit und genieße die Fotos. Weckt schöne Erinnerungen an 2 Jahre in Schweden und weitere 15 Jahre regelmäßige Geschäftsreisen dorthin.


----------



## Perlenkette (28. September 2022)

Aufgrund der fortgeschrittenen Zeit beschließen wir, Sövelsborg auszulassen und direkt nach Bromölla zu fahren (Wahrscheinlich war es _nicht _die richtige Entscheidung).





Der Weg nach Bromölla ist schön- erst noch am See entlang, dann auf einer ehemaligen Bahntrasse, auf der man ganz wunderbar vor sich hinrollen kann.












Bromölla ist nicht ganz so reizvoll wie der Name es verspricht, und nach zehn Minuten sind die Highlights erledigt.








Also weiter!! Eine Pause am Ivösjön legen wir noch ein:





Bei der Rückkehr auf die Route erwischen wir einen waschechten Trail- so mit losem Untergrund und Wurzeln und so.





Am frühen Abend erreichen wir Kristianstad und erkunden die Stadt mit dem Radl. Leider sind wir am Samstag Abend kurz nach Geschäftsschluss unterwegs, und die Stadt ist nicht sehr belebt. Und shoppen können wir ja eh´nicht!





Also auf zur Jugendherberge mit angeschlossenem Minicamping, die- äh- grundsätzlich sehr nett aussieht, aber sehr unromantisch im Industriegebiet gelegen ist. Genau gesagt: An einer _unsympathischen_ Stelle im Industriegebiet. Immerhin sind es nur wenige Meter zum Discounter mit dem blaugelben Logo, weshalb wir erst abladen und dann nochmal losziehen. Gute Entscheidung, denn wir sehen vorher schon, dass die Küche absolut nicht zu nutzen ist, so kaufen wir Salate, Stremellachs und Rohkost. Für heute reicht das.





Die Jugendherberge reiht sich am unteren Ende der Rangliste unserer Unterkünfte ein, aber außen kann man schön sitzen, was wir auch den ganzen schönen lauen Sommerabend machen🌞. Dafür lernen wir hier interessante Leute mit tollen Geschichten kennen und erleben ausgesprochen witzige Dinge und kuriose Szenarien, die sich zutragen. Wir haben Tränen gelacht und den Abend mit einem netten Ehepaar aus Wolfsburg verbracht.




Fazit: Toller Tag, schrecklichste Unterkunft, lustigster Abend! Bin selbst gespannt, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## cjbffm (28. September 2022)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> ie- äh- grundsätzlich sehr nett aussieht, aber sehr unromantisch im Industriegebiet gelegen ist. Genau gesagt: An einer _unsympathischen_ Stelle im Industriegebiet.


Ach - von oben sieht das doch gar nicht soo schlimm aus. Es gibt eine Menge Grün auf dem Gelände, und das Industriegebiet ist auch nur ein Gewerbegebiet: 








						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com


----------



## Perlenkette (28. September 2022)

Das stimmt, grün ist das Gelände allemal und die Fotos sehen auch wirklich ganz nett aus, und wir sind uns auch sicher: Zuerst war die Jugendherberge da, dann kam das Industrie/Gewerbegebiet. Sie ist direkt an einer Kreuzung gelegen und an der Bushaltestelle hängen komische Leute herum. In der Jugendherberge auch


----------



## cjbffm (28. September 2022)

Liegt eben offensichtlich etwas am AdW  - oder zumindest am A von Kristianstad:








						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com


----------



## Martina H. (28. September 2022)

...ich wiederhol mich, glaube ich: einfach nur geil...

Gut, dass Ihr Glück mit dem Wetter hattet - oben im Norden ist nicht immer so trocken 



Perlenkette schrieb:


> Wir haben Tränen gelacht und den Abend mit einem netten Ehepaar aus *Wolfsburg* verbracht.



Niedersachsen sind sowieso die nettesten Leute


----------



## Perlenkette (28. September 2022)

9. Tag  Kristianstad – Andrarum (78,5km)

(über Rinkaby – Åhus – Yngsjö - Juleboda – Brösarp, Abstecher Ludaröd)

Es ist schon wieder Sonntag! Wir verlassen Kristianstad und rollen Richtung Åhus. Ab heute treffen wir auch endlich wieder regelmäßig andere Radreisende, wenn auch nicht so viele wie zuvor in Dänemark. Die heutige Route führt uns wieder ans Meer- die (südliche) Ostküste Schwedens. 













Wir setzen uns kurz auf eine Bank, genehmigen  uns einen Snack und beobachten das Strandleben.....








.... dann rollen wir auch schon ins Städtchen. Das sonntägliche Åhus präsentiert sich äußerst zauberhaft.







Hier wird übrigens der berühmte Absolut Vodka produziert und abgefüllt.















Die Häuser hier sind auch ganz nett!




Nach einer Runde durch den Hafen verlassen wir Åhus Richtung Süden.


----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2022)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> ...
> Anhang anzeigen 1558784
> 
> Die Jugendherberge reiht sich am unteren Ende der Rangliste unserer Unterkünfte ein, aber außen kann man schön sitzen, was wir auch den ganzen schönen lauen Sommerabend machen🌞. Dafür lernen wir hier interessante Leute mit tollen Geschichten kennen und erleben ausgesprochen witzige Dinge und kuriose Szenarien, die sich zutragen. Wir haben Tränen gelacht und den Abend mit einem netten Ehepaar aus Wolfsburg verbracht.
> ...



Habt ihr in einem Hüttchen übernachtet? Die sind doch dafür da 🤔


----------



## Perlenkette (28. September 2022)

Noch einmal über den Kanal, dann geht´s südwärts.
















Nach einiger Zeit kommen wir nochmal an den Strand und legen eine Pause ein, es ist ja schließlich Sonntag und Urlaub. Nur schnell die Räder hier hochtragen....





Dann sind wir auch schon am Strand, den wir ganz für uns haben......





YAY, hier gibt’s endlich Wasser mit Wellen, und der Junior springt gleich hinein.....




(wer nichts sieht: man sieht den Junior schwimmen)

Weiter geht’s, hier habe ich doch noch ein bisschen Heide für Euch:








Wir biegen nach Brösarp ab, um einzukaufen. Wir treffen eine Lady, die wir unterwegs schon mehrmals gesehen haben und verbringen die Pause gemeinsam, Sie ist supernett, sehr schwedenkundig und erzählt interessante Geschichten. Ihr Rad sieht schonmal spannender aus als unsere....... 





(die zweite Fronttasche steht am Picknickplatz  ).

Nach dem Einkaufen sind wir aber auch ganz schön beladen und müssen noch hoch in die Wälder, sie bleibt am Meer. Auf der Straße strampeln wir also mal wieder bergauf, was heute aber ganz gut gelingt.






Und es lohnt sich- die Unterkunft ist traumhaft, sehr idyllisch und befindet sich abgelegen im Wald. Sicher gibt es hier Elche, Bären&Co!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2022)

Da ists aber auch sehr schön 🤩


----------



## Perlenkette (29. September 2022)

Es ist erst kurz nach vier, als wir Kuskahusen erreichen (verraten mir grade die Daten des ersten Fotos)  . Wir laden ab und machen uns nur mit Tagesrucksack- also Nachmittagsrucksack - auf eine neue Tour. Durch den schönen Wald fahren wir nach Christinehof Slot, parken unsere Fliegengewichte und erkunden das Gelände zu Fuß.







Das Schloß und der rustikale Look gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut, und hier kann man sogar Pflanzen kaufen: So eine Staude mit Geschichte hätte ich schon ganz gerne im Garten, und wir haben irgendwo sicher Pla......





Der Junior zieht mich weiter. Wir besichtigen die Rockgalerie, hier fanden 1982-2012 große Rockkonzerte statt. Ich bin überrascht, welche Rockstars der junge Junior kennt.











Noch einen Rundgang durch den Park....








Anschließend geht es mit den Rädern über schmale Pfädchen durch den Wald, wir fahren weiter zum Hallamölla Vattenfall- dem größten Wasserfall Skånes. Wieder geht es zu Fuß weiter, denn es ist ein mehrstufiger Wasserfall und fließt verteilt in vielen kleinen Stufen hinab. Einen Rundumblick gibt es nicht, also leider auch nur unspektakuläre Fotos, und der Rest ist wegen der Gegensonne unbrauchbar.











Wir fahren zurück zur Unterkunft und packen aus. Unser Zimmer hat nicht nur ein großes Bad, sondern auch noch eine Mini-Küche, wir dürfen aber auch die Gastro-Küche und einen schönen Aufenthaltsraum mit Bistro nutzen. Die defekte Waschmaschine können wir verschmerzen.








Der Junior kümmert sich um das Essen, und ich zeichne kunstvoll Fahrräder&uns auf die Gästetafel. Wir essen und sitzen im Garten und genießen die herrliche Abendstimmung Tatsächlich laufen später in der Dämmerung Rehe über den Grillplatz.









Hier gibt es auch ein kleines Lädchen







Bei Zimtschnecke und Salzstangen planen wir die Route für morgen und überlegen, ob wir wirklich erst heute früh in der lustigen Jugendherberge in Kristianstad gestartet sind oder ob es gestern war- wir haben heute viel gesehen!🌞


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. September 2022)

Zum Paddeln muss ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben. 
Mein Mann und ich haben auch schon öfters so kleine Kajak Trips unterwegs gemacht, bei uns funktioniert das überhaupt nich in einem Boot, da fahren wir nur Schlangenlinien. Das ist zwar mal zwischendurch ganz nett, weil man halt wo hin kommt, wo man sonst nicht hinkommt, aber das wird nicht mehr mein Lieblingssport. 🙁


----------



## rhnordpool (29. September 2022)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Mein Mann und ich haben auch schon öfters so kleine Kajak Trips unterwegs gemacht, bei uns funktioniert das überhaupt nich in einem Boot, da fahren wir nur Schlangenlinien.


Kann ich nachvollziehen. Bei nem Flußpaddeln in Mittelschweden mit ner Gruppe Anfänger und gerade mal 2 mit rudimentären Erfahrungen (ich z.b.) hatte sich meine Frau umgehend entschlossen, sich einen Canadier mit dem Guide zu teilen. 
Ich hatte das Glück, ne nette Dame im Boot zu haben, die 15 Jahre nach mir die gleiche Tour beim gleichen Anbieter auf der Tarn mitgemacht hatte. Hat gut geklappt.
Beim Canadier ists halt so, daß der Vordermann ziemlich wild paddeln kann, aber bei Richtungsänderungen gegen nen guten hinteren Paddler wenig ausrichtet, weil der das Boot von hinten wesentlich besser steuern kann. Gibt wenige Situationen (im verblockten Wildwasser, aber definitiv nicht auf Seen), wo der Vordermann zum Steuern zusätzlich gebraucht wird. 
Wenn dann 2 eigenständige, starke Charaktäre mit Führungsqualitäten im Boot sitzen, kanns schonmal bißchen kompliziert werden.


----------



## Perlenkette (29. September 2022)

10. Tag Andrarum (Kuskahusen) – Örum (92,4km)

(über Grevlunda – Kivik- Stenshuvud Nationalpark – Baskemöllan - Simrishamn – Sandhammeren - Löderup)

Leider müssen wir uns von dieser zauberhaften Unterkunft verabschieden, wir kaufen noch schnell ein Glas Whiskeysenf für den Perlenketten-Mann, der Whiskey und Senf liebt und bald Geburtstag hat.



















Zurück geht’s an die Küste, an welcher wir entlangrollen. Wir kommen langsam, aber sicher in die Touristenzone🌞. Das schöne Kivik schauen wir uns an....








....und kaufen in Schwedens meistbesuchtem Fischgeschäft mit angeschlossener Räucherei natürlich ein Smørrebrød, welches wir am Hafen verspeisen.





Wir lernen ein nettes Radreise- Pärchen aus Erfurt kennen, die uns lustige Geschichten vom Verlauf ihrer Reise und vorherigen Reisen erzählen (also wir finden sie lustig  ). Wir philosophieren über den weiteren ähnlichen Routenverlauf, er warnt uns vor einem schrecklichen Anstieg, der hinter Kivik auf uns warte. Sie versuchen, anders zu fahren und senden viele Grüße mit auf den Weg🌞.





Wir starten wieder, hier müssen wir leider vorbeifahren, da man das Königsgrab nicht einfach "mal so" auf einem Gelände anschauen kann, sondern es eine größere Attraktion mit Öffnungszeiten und Eintritt ist. Passt eher nicht in unser Konzept, also fahren wir weiter und kommen den gefürchteten Anstieg eigentlich ganz gut hoch. Oben beschließen wir, einen Abstecher zum Stenshuvuds Nationalpark zu machen. Wir sind eh schon eine Etage über dem Meer, da schauen wir uns doch gerne den sagenumwobenen Ausblick an, den der Reiseführer von den Felsen verspricht🌞. Abweichung nur 2km pro Richtung von der Route- also looos!

Leider geht es aber ziemlich bald ziemlich steil bergab, und leider ist es für eine Umkehr zu spät- wir fahren also auf einer steilen Asphaltstraße im Wettbewerb mit den Campern, Wohnmobilen&Co wieder bergab. Die Bremsen glühen, und unten stellen wir die Räder auf den völlig überfüllten Parkplatz. Soviele Menschen und motorisierte Fahrzeuge haben wir lange nicht auf einem Haufen gesehen!





Gut -dann laufen wir eben wieder hoch- kein Problem, wir wandern ja auch gerne. Wir erkunden den Nationalpark, der auch tolle Strände bietet und wandern hoch auf den Felsen, der Weg ist nicht lang (ca. 1km), aber steil und, da mit Wurzeln und Steinen gespickt, sehr schön. Finden die Flip-Flop-Camper eher nicht so.




Auf dem Aussichtsfelsen kann man sich für eine der vier Himmelsrichtungen und den jeweiligen Blick entscheiden, der sagenhafte Ausblick über die ganze Region, der Ostsee bis nach Bornholm klingt toll. Wir besuchen drei der vier Himmelsrichtungen und stehen jedesmal IM NEBEL- bzw. es ist diesig. Na toll.





(wer nichts sieht: man sähe hier Felsen, Landschaft, Meer und manchmal Bornholm. Hinter der weißen Schicht.)

Also wandern wir zurück und fahren fluchend den Anstieg wieder hoch- ich muss 3 mal anhalten. Zurück
auf der Route müssen wir schmunzeln, und die, denen wir es erzählten, finden es lustig.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. September 2022)

Ich find's auch lustig.



Überhaupt ist dein Schreibstil sehr erheiternd und die Fotos (wenn auch teilweise ohne Aussicht) sind super.
Danke und immer weiter so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (29. September 2022)

Es geht weiter an der Küstenlinie entlang, am oder in der Nähe des Meeres. Der Verkehr nimmt deutlich zu - wir sind mitten in einer der Haupt-Touristenregionen Schwedens. Überall Ferienhäuser und - Siedlungen. Und sehr interessante Räder: Bikeloading 2.0





Nicht alle Häuschen sind gepflegt.....





Wir erreichen Simrishamn, ein nettes Örtchen









Heute gibt´s mal Kirsch- und Vanilletaschen, die sind grade im Angebot. 3 Stück pro Person sollten wir doch schaffen 





Wir fahren immer weiter Richtung Süden und nochmal direkt am Meer entlang, was echt schön ist, aber auch sehr sandig. Der Antrieb wird echt nicht geschont  . Zwischen den Orten ist auf dem Radweg wenig Verkehr.




Wir legen eine Pause ein....





..... dort treffen auch unsere Bekannte vom Vortag wieder, die uns eine Stätte mit alten Felszeichnungen empfiehlt.





Dieses selbst umgebaute Campermobil dürfen wir uns genau anschauen. Der Junior ist als DRK-Ehrenamtler sehr interessiert, und der nette Besitzer gibt ihm eine fachkundige Führung durch den ehemaligen RTW. Der Innenausbau ist der Hammer!!!





Nach einem kurzen Abstecher an den Strand von Sandhammaren, der einer der schönsten Strände Schwedens sein soll (wir fanden die einsamen Stände reizvoller), fahren wir ins Landesinnere. Unsere Unterkunft liegt leider einige Kilometer von der Route entfernt, da hier in Küstennähe nichts mehr zu kriegen war. Nicht schlimm, die Route ist recht flach und wir sind ja mobil  . Nach einer Tour durch die Felder erreichen wir unser hübsches B&B, in dem wir sogar ein Zimmer-Upgrade bekommen- vielleicht aus Mitleid? Wir kochen uns Nudeln mit Pesto, welches ich die gesamte Reise als Notfallvorrat mitgeschleppt habe. Dazu gibt es Paprika und Gurke.








Noch kurz die Abendstimmung genießen, es wird aber ganz schön frisch. Die Planungen für morgen erledigen wir ausnahmsweise mal drinnen🌞.


----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2022)

Richtig schön 😍 die Einrichtungen der Wohnungen etc. wie ausm Möbelhaus


----------



## cjbffm (29. September 2022)

Ooch - mit einem bißchen Farbe wird das schon wieder!


----------



## Perlenkette (30. September 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Richtig schön 😍 die Einrichtungen der Wohnungen etc. wie ausm Möbelhaus


Tatsächlich stammen viele Möbel in den Unterkünften aus dem schwedischen Möbelhaus. Also nix mit antiken schwedischen Landhausschätzen 


cjbffm schrieb:


> Ooch - mit einem bißchen Farbe wird das schon wieder!



Die Fachfrau liest mit


----------



## Perlenkette (30. September 2022)

11.Tag Örum- Trelleborg

(über Kåseberga – Ystad – Abbekås - Skateholm)

Wir starten wieder zurück Richtung Meer, fahren durch das Fischerdorf Kåseberga und parken unsere Räder am Fahrradparkplatz. Zu Fuß geht´s wieder ein Stück hinauf, wir besuchen Ales Stenar, eine der größten Schiffssetzungen Skandinaviens - also sehr alte Steine. Leider entsprechend sehr gut besucht, daher sind immer Menschen im Bild und anfangs lüftet eine Gruppe Motorradfahrer ihre Jacken an einer Ecke der historischen Steine🌞.











Diese Kühe haben keine Höhenangst




...nochmal bunte Heidewiesen....





Zum Abstieg ans Meer fehlt und leider die Zeit, zurück geht’s also zum Fahrradparkplatz und den Küstenradweg weiter am Meer entlang, wir sind nun an der Südküste angekommen und fahren diese entlang.





Wir erreichen Ystad, eine wirklich zau-ber-hafte und hübsche Stadt, die trotz der vielen Touristen gemütlich und entspannt wirkt. Ein Mekka für Krimifans, denn hier spielen die berühmten Wallander-Krimis, die auch hier gedreht werden. Hier sieht man schon eine Wallander-Krimi-Führung:





Viele schöne Straßen, die wir per Fahrrad erkunden















Nochmal in die belebte City...









... und zu Fuß durch die Fußgängerzone, und der Junior kauft sich in einem Hutgeschäft einen Hut. Sehr stylisch! Der Altersdurchschnitt im Laden sinkt in diesem Moment rapide.


----------



## Perlenkette (30. September 2022)

Der Rest des Tages ist schnell erzählt: Schöner Radweg an Küste entlang, Meer blau, Wetter schön 🌞 .





Wir sitzen mal wieder am Meer, auch wenn hier die Sitzplätze vielleicht reserviert sind









Am späten Nachmittag erreichen wir Trelleborg





welches – naja- eben eine Durchreisestadt ist. Wir fahren etwas mit dem Fahrrad herum und besichtigen die Trelleburg
























Die Innenstadt ist eher unspektakulär, dafür wird in einem Café noch eine (teure) Zimtschnecke verzehrt.





Wir gönnen uns einen Besuch im chinesischen Restaurant, um uns mit vollwertiger Nahrung zu versorgen und etwas Zeit zu „verbringen“. Wir haben heute nämlich ein besonderes Abendprogramm.


----------



## Aninaj (30. September 2022)

Perlenkette schrieb:


>



Da war doch was


----------



## Perlenkette (30. September 2022)

Cool, sogar mit Wolkendach!


----------



## Perlenkette (30. September 2022)

Wir reisen heute Abend mit dem Schiff weiter- genau genommen mit der Fähre nach Deutschland zurück. Tatsächlich kommen im Laufe unseres Restaurantbesuchs noch mehr Radreisende in dieses oder umliegende Restaurants.

Nach dem Abendessen bleibt immer noch Zeit, also erledigen wir unseren üblichen Abendeinkauf und rollen dann zum Hafen, wo wir einchecken und über das komplizierte Straßensystem (den Einfahrtsweg haben wir selbstverständlich schon nachmittags nach Ankunft in Trelleborg ausgekundschaftet) zur Fahrradspur unserer Fähre (also der richtigen Gesellschaft mit dem richtigen Zielort) fahren.









Es ist immer noch recht früh und wir sind erst die einzigen Radler,












aber kurz darauf treffen weitere Fahrradreisende ein, mit denen wir am Kai stehen und uns unterhalten, erzählen, austauschen. Der ein- oder andere Camper kommt mal vorbei und fragt, wo wir denn so waren.

Die Fähre kommt, muss aber erst noch entladen werden... kein Problem, wir haben nette Gesellschaft und ein schönes Panorama........











Die Radfahrer dürfen recht früh auf die Fähre- also schnell die steile Rampe hochflitzen, Räder parken und ab auf Deck 10  .









Ich bin nach dem langen, heißen Tag froh über eine eigene Kabine, eine Dusche und das Bett, der Junior dagegen erkundet die Decks und schaut sich die Ausfahrt aus dem Hafen an.













Man sieht viel schwarz (=Ostsee) und viele Lichter (=Hafen Trelleborg). Das habe ich schon auf dem Hafengelände ausgiebig genossen, also schalte ich dieses an der Wand hängende schwarze, flache Gerät, an, auf dem bewegte Bilder erscheinen. Das ZDF überträgt und ich bekomme grade noch so mit, wie Gina Lückenkemper Europameisterin im 100m-Lauf wird . Zwischendurch spähe ich doch mal aus dem Fenster. Sieht ja doch ganz nett aus. Hej Schweden!

(..... es geht noch weiter, ein Reisetag folgt noch)


----------



## Aninaj (30. September 2022)

Perlenkette schrieb:


>



Uh, so viel Luxus haben wir uns damals nicht gegönnt. Hatten aber auch Zelt und Co dabei und uns in einer ruhigen Ecke auf die Isomatten mit Schafsack gelegt. Die Überfahrt startet bei uns um Mitternacht und wir waren dann irgendwie gegen 6:00 in Rostock. Bei euch scheint die Fähre etwas früher abzulegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (30. September 2022)

Genau, die Fähre startet um 22.50 (Echtzeit: 23.05) und ist um 6.10 in Rostock (die Konkurrenz ist 25 min schneller, aber viel teurer). Zuerst habe ich mich auch geärgert, da alle anderen Radler die Nacht auf Deck (auf den Stühlen) verbracht haben, was bei dem schönen Wetter kein Problem war. Morgens hatten allerdings alle Daunenjacken&Co an  . Letztendlich war ich aber über die Kabine froh, da es ein extrem langer Tag war, heiß und schwül und wir nach der langen Reise echt ko waren- und noch einen sehr anstrengenden Reisetag vor uns hatten. Wir hätten sonst in Trelleborg oder Rostock ein Hotelzimmer nehmen müssen, daher war es ok. Es geht auch ohne Kabine, wir würden nächstes Mal aber eine ganz andere Fähre nehmen.


----------



## Aninaj (30. September 2022)

Wir sind ja damals in Rostock in den Flixbus gestiegen. Wenn wir noch weiter gefahren wären, wäre eine Kabine sicher die bessere Alternative gewesen.

Bei uns fuhr damals nur eine Fähre, was wäre denn die Alternative für‘s nächste mal?


----------



## Perlenkette (30. September 2022)

Soviel ich weiß fahren 3 Redereien verschiedene deutsche Häfen an. Andere Reisende haben die Schnellfähre von Ystad nach Sassnitz genommen (2,5h). Der Nachteil dieser Fähre von Ystad nach Sassnitz ist: man ist eben dann in Sassnitz  . Wäre eine Option, wenn man dann den Ostseeradweg weiterfahren würde. Oder so


----------



## Mausoline (30. September 2022)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> 11.Tag Örum- Trelleborg
> 
> (über Kåseberga – Ystad – Abbekås - Skateholm)


Die Ortsnamen sind schon süß 🥰
Käsbergen, Aberkäs, Skaterholmen, Andersrum, Sandhammer, Promilla ... 🤣

Ystad ist mir natürlich bekannt 😇 sitz ja Sonntagabend auch vor dem Kasten 😂


----------



## Mausoline (30. September 2022)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Der Rest des Tages ist schnell erzählt: Schöner Radweg an Küste entlang, Meer blau, Wetter schön 🌞 .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1560046


----------



## cjbffm (30. September 2022)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Der Rest...


😿


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Oktober 2022)

12. Tag    Rostock – Aachen  (42,8km)

(über Hamburg- Köln)

Über Nacht sind wir also von Trelleborg nach Rostock geshuttelt worden, und Dank des freundlichen Fährenweckdienstes um 5.00 morgens sind wir rechtzeitig zu Hafeneinfahrt wieder an Deck.





Rostock und seine Skyline präsentieren sich prächtig





Check: Sind alle Fahrzeuge noch da?





Nun aber schnell zu den Rädern, wir haben es sehr eilig. Wir rollen zwischen den LKW von Board und -äh- finden die Hafenausfahrt erst nicht- also keine, die wir nehmen könnten. Eine Straße ist gesperrt, die andere trägt gleich zu Beginn ein Autobahn-Symbol. Wir irren herum und fragen letztendlich die netten Zollbeamten, die uns den Weg quer über das Gelände zur seitlichen Ausfahrt zeigen. Wir haben es mittlerweile so-was-von-super-eilig und rasen so schnell wir können nach Rostock-City, da wir den Zug am HBF erreichen wollen/ müssen. Die 12,4 km schaffen wir tatsächlich in einer atemberaubenden Zeit (incl. Weg durch den BHF + Aufzug zum Zug).





In der Regionalbahn finden wir zum Glück noch einen Platz für uns und die Räder (Gottseidank!!!!!!!!), wenn auch das ganze Abteil schon voller Räder und Radreisender ist. Die Stimmung ist super, und wir tauschen uns aus, lachen, erzählen, zeigen Ausrüstungen, philosphieren über Routen, lassen uns Dinge erklären und zeigen. Ein Mitfahrer lädt seine Powerbank während der Fahrt🌞





Ein Mädel erzählt von Kopenhagen Pride- hätten wir auch gerne erlebt, wir haben gesehen, wie es aufgebaut wurde. Leider sind wir einige Tag vorher abgereist. Das Festival in Malmö soll super gewesen sein! So toll, dass der Aufenthalt in Malmö verlängert wurde. Hätten wir auch gerne erlebt, wir haben gesehen, wie es aufgebaut wurde - leider sind wir einen Tag vorher abgereist. Es macht großen Spaß, und die Fahrt nach Hamburg vergeht schnell – nicht ohne dass eine Mitreisende aus dem ersten Stock erscheint und um etwas Ruhe bittet. Der Schaffner ist supernett und sehr engagiert, er lotst Zusteigende in die Wagen, in denen noch etwas Platz ist und funkt die Auslastung regelmässig weiter, auch die Tatsache, dass viele Räder an Board sind (überwiegend Fährengäste🚲). So darf der Zug in Hamburg ausnahmsweise heute mal auf einem anderen Gleis einfahren, auf dem ursprünglichen wäre nämlich der Aufzug defekt gewesen

Wir verbringen den Tag in Hamburg, da wir die Stadt (bisher ohne Rad) ganz gut kennen, erradeln wir erst Stadtteile, die wir noch nicht so gut kennen und natürlich den alten Elbtunnel





......mit dem Lastenaufzug kommt ein weiteres Fortbewegungsmittel ins Spiel 





Wir informieren uns über den aktuellen Stand der Hafencity, von den vielen schönen Häuser-und Touristenfotos verschonen wir euch, nur dies hier...





… und das hier.









Okay, das Basic-Musthave-Tourifoto:





Es ist heiß und sehr schwül, Hamburg erwartet ein Gewitter, wir sind schon ziemlich k.o.. Gegen Abend fahren wir zum Bahnhof und nehmen den IC Hamburg-Köln. Das Fahrradabteil ist mal wieder nur von Radreisenden besetzt, man tauscht sich aus und hilft sich. Mein Fahrrad steht übrigens bequem in Einzellage. Ein Ausstiegskonzept für den Kölner HBF wird gemeinsam erstellt.





Der IC rast durch´s Land und spätabends erreichen wir Köln. Der Bahnhof ist trotz der späten Stunde recht belebt. Unser Zug hat sich etwas Verspätung eingehandelt, die uns aber nicht weiter stört, denn der RE, in den wir umsteigen, ebenfalls (es sind nur ein paar Minuten).





Dank dessen Verspätung wird er umgeleitet, was bedeutet, dass wir auf dem Gleis bleiben können und nicht allemiteinander wechseln müssen, was mit lautem Jubel quittiert wird. Dank guter Verteilung der Reisenden und dem Einsatz eines  „Doppelzugs“ (nennt man das so?) ist der RE letztendlich nicht besonders voll, und wir erreichen Aachen am noch späteren Abend. (Wir sind IN der 9€-Ticketzeit WÄHREND der Urlaubszeit MIT Fahrrädern MIT der Deutschen Bahn problemlos von Rostock nach Aachen gereist. Dabei hatten wir vorsorglich einen Tag Puffer eingeplant, für den Fall der Fälle.)





Natürlich treten wir den Weg vom HBF nach Hause auch per Fahrrad an, obwohl der Perlenketten-Mann den Zug trackt und etwa halbstündlich fragt, ober uns nicht doch am Bahnhof abholen soll. Auf allerkeinsten Fall, eine Radreise ist nur dann beendet, wenn man mit dem Fahrrad zuhause ankommt!!!! Das finden unsere Mitreisenden übrigens auch, manche haben noch eine weite Strecke vor sich.





Zugegebenermaßen ist diese letzte Strecke nicht gerade der schönste Teil der Reise - wir müssen auch durch eine ziemlich ungemütliche (=unsympatische) Gegend und die ganze Zeit bergauf fahren. Um kurz nach Mitternacht kommen wir zuhause an - wir haben es geschafft (und Ihr auch)!


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Oktober 2022)

Epilog

Nachdem wir am Donnerstag (Tag 1 nach unserer Rückkehr) sehr aufgedreht und voller „Nachfreude“ sind und zumindest mir am Wochenende aufgrund eines straffen MTB-Programms die Zeit zur Regeneration fehlt, liege ich dann eben erst ab Montag für einige Tage auf der Couch und schaue mir die European Championships im TV (bzw. aufgezeichnet) an - es ist schön, zuzuschauen, wie andere sich anstrengen, stimmt´s? Zeitweise relaxe ich auch auf der Sonnenliege im Garten und schaue stundenlang auf die Landkarten. Der Junior muss zur Uni und ich bitte ihn, vieeeele Reiseführer und Karten aus der Stadtbücherei mitzubringen🌞. Das Reiserad ward seitdem nicht mehr bewegt und wartet nun auf seinen Einsatz im Winterpokal- es reist also direkt vom hohen Norden in den „wilden Süden“.


Jetzt, da ich unseren Reisebericht selbst nochmal komplett an einem Stück gelesen habe, beschleicht mich der Verdacht, dass es ein wirklich schöner Urlaub war. Der Junior und ich haben schon auf der Rückfahrt im Zug über eine mögliche Fortsetzung philosophiert - zwei konkrete Routen haben wir schon im Sinn.
*Will heißen: Wir wollen es nochmal miteinander versuchen!*


Nachtrag:

Kurz nach unserer Rückkehr hat der Junior Geburtstag und selbstverständlich lagen schwedische Süßigkeiten, Zimtschnecken und Apfelcidre auf dem Geschenketisch. Zum Abendessen gab es natürlich Smørrebrød.










Vielen vielen herzlichen Dank, dass Ihr Euch diesen Reisebericht angetan habt- Ihr habt echt Kondition bewiesen - und ganz schön viel Wasser gesehen! Danke!!!!!!! Es hat mir großen Spaß gemacht, die Fotos (endlich) zu sichten und sortieren, mich genau an alle Details zu erinnern und die Reise quasi nochmal zu erleben. Über die vielen netten Feedbacks haben wir uns wahnsinnig gefreut- meine Güte, das war doch nur eine laaaangweilige Trekker-Tour im Anfänger- und Weicheimodus, und viel Glück war auch noch dabei. Die anderen haben alle vieeeel spannendere Dinge erlebt  und waren teils im "richtigen echten Norden". Der Blick auf die Landkarte verrät: Wir waren nur im Süden unterwegs. Also in einem Teil des Südens. Also in einem kleinen Zipfel des schwedischen Südens!
Sorry, dass ich nicht immer antworten konnte, ich hatte meist schon das nächste Fenster offen, in dem ich den nächsten Bericht verfasst habe, was zuweilen ganz schön lange dauerte. Die technischen Daten bereitet der Junior grade vor.


----------



## Aninaj (1. Oktober 2022)

Vielen Dank für den unterhaltsamen Bericht. Einige Stationen kannte ich von unserer Reise, das hat Erinnerungen (und natürlich alte Sehnsüchte geweckt).

Es freut mich sehr, dass deine (eure) erst Radreise ein so wunderbares Erlebnis war, dass ihr direkt über eine Fortsetzung nachdenkt. Denn „Life is better on a bike“ - egal ob fancy MTB oder ein treuer Trekker 🤗


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. Oktober 2022)

Danke für den tollen Bericht und die schönen Fotos! 
Dein Schreibstil ist wirklich ganz klasse, man fühlt sich beim Lesen mittendrin. Ich freu mich schon auf die Fortsetzung


----------



## cjbffm (1. Oktober 2022)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> ...- meine Güte, das war doch nur eine laaaangweilige Trekker-Tour im Anfänger- und Weicheimodus, und viel Glück war auch noch dabei.


Jetzt wo Du es sagst. - Stimmt eigentlich...

Na, wenigstens habe ich gut geschlafen. 


Danke, danke, danke!! Für die vielen netten Beschreibungen, die Fotos, das Mitnehmen, das Anregen und die ganze Mühe, die so etwas macht.🏆  🥇

Jetzt kann das nächste Ziel im hohen Norden ja nur noch das Nordkap sein. 



Perlenkette schrieb:


> eine Radreise ist nur dann beendet, wenn man mit dem Fahrrad zuhause ankommt!!!!


👍


----------



## rhnordpool (1. Oktober 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Jetzt kann das nächste Ziel im hohen Norden ja nur noch das Nordkap sein.


Vorher aber noch von Göteborg zur norwegischen Grenze und dann da entlang nach Norden durch Dalarna nach Bergslagen. Dann wirds vielleicht auch was mit den Bären.   
Von mir auch vielen Dank. Die Fotos haben einige Erinnerungen geweckt.


----------



## Rockside (1. Oktober 2022)

@Perlenkette
Deine Reiseberichte und die Bilder dazu sind wirklich klasse.👍👍👍

Was mir schon bei den Bildern von Dänemark aufgefallen war: die Bevölkerungsdichte scheint dort seehr viel geringer zu sein, ganz anders als bei uns. Selbst auf den Bildern in Städten, Sehenswürdigkeiten  und Badeseen sind kaum, oder nur wenige Menschen zu sehen, geradeso als ob da kaum einer leben würde.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. Oktober 2022)

Danke für deinen netten Bericht, ich fand ihn auch toll geschrieben! Auch die Bilder haben mir echt gut gefallen, sowas würde mir auch total Spaß machen. Dieser Sommer war ja prädestiniert für so eine Unternehmung. Ich hätte immer Angst, wenn ich in den Norden fahren, dass ich die Hälfte der Tage bei Wind und Regen unterwegs sein müsste. Aber vermutlich ist diese Sorge etwas unbegründet. Aber ich kenn das halt hier vom nördlichen Alpenrand nicht anders. Da muss man froh sein, wenn´s mal 3 Tage am Stück schön ist.


----------



## rhnordpool (1. Oktober 2022)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hätte immer Angst, wenn ich in den Norden fahren, dass ich die Hälfte der Tage bei Wind und Regen unterwegs sein müsste. Aber vermutlich ist diese Sorge etwas unbegründet.


Ist sie. Den Regen kriegt hauptsächlich Norwegen ab. Schweden liegt im Regenschatten.
Bis Stockholm hoch kannst Du von ähnlichem Klima ausgehen wie in McPOM. Also eher trocken und im Sommer auch schön warm. Wegen der trockenen Luft wird auch die Kälte als weniger kalt empfunden als beispielsweise bei naßkaltem Klima. Aber selbst nördlich des Polarkreises gibts Kartoffelfelder und Erdbeerplantagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (1. Oktober 2022)

🤔 .... ich glaub da hat jemand ein Supertalent für Reiseberichte schreiben 
Dein Stil ist super, die Fotos dazu klasse




 es war total spannend und so schön am Rande dabei gewesen zu sein 



Ich bin ja kein Meermensch und nach Skandinavien hab ichs noch nicht geschafft 😢 ich durfte aber dieses Jahr schon die Wohnmobilreise unseres Enkels von Dänemark über Norwegen und Schweden verfolgen.
Eigentlich müsste ich so langsam mal schauen, dass ich in Rente komm, um mehr Zeit zu haben 😂





Perlenkette schrieb:


> ... Das Reiserad ward seitdem nicht mehr bewegt und wartet nun auf seinen Einsatz im Winterpokal- es reist also direkt vom hohen Norden in den „wilden Süden“.



Du hast mich überredet, ich bin dabei


----------



## lucie (1. Oktober 2022)

Vielen Dank für's Mitradelndürfen. Schöne Fotos, netter Schreibstil und viele schöne Erlebnisse, die der Nachahmung wirklich wert sind.

Man hat das Gef0hl, dass ihr beide wirklich Spass hattet und ein ein gutes Team wart (funktioniert mit Sicherheit nicht immer so gut innerhab der Familie) - ist aber Grundvorrausetzung für einen rundum gelungenen Trip.

Dabei ist es auch vollkomnen schaizegal, welches zweirädrige Fortbewegungsmittel man am Ende nutzt, der Weg allein ist das Ziel und die Konsequenz, mit der ihr die ganze Reise durchgezogen habt, ist bewundernswert und macht hoffenlich Schule.

Euch einen schönen, farbenfrohen Herbst und bleibt gesund. Bin gespannt, welches Ziel ihr als nächstes anvisiert - natürlich habe ich da natürlich keinerlei Erwartungshaltung... neiiiiin, ganz und gar nicht... 

...doooooooch, will wieder so einen schönen Bericht lesen und mich ganz relaxt im Bürostuhl mitreiß(s)en lassen.


----------



## Martina H. (2. Oktober 2022)

...da kann ich mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschliessen: Toller Bericht, schöne Fotos, viele Eindrücke, gut geschrieben...bitte mehr davon :doppeldaumen: und klar muss man das Ding auch nach Hause fahren...

Es sieht so aus, als ob da jemand Blut geleckt hat 

Habt Ihr echt immer erst Abends den nächsten Tag geplant?


----------



## Perlenkette (7. Oktober 2022)

Danke Euch, das freut mich sehr!!!!

Die langweilige Theorie kommt auch noch, sorry für die Verzögerung- hier sind schon wieder Herbstferien (dabei bin ich noch im Sommermodus)


----------



## Andy_29 (9. Oktober 2022)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Und sehr interessante Räder: Bikeloading 2.0
> Anhang anzeigen 1559485


Zu viel Gepäck / zu wenig Luft, da wird demnächst das Ventil abreißen.


----------



## lucie (9. Oktober 2022)

Andy_29 schrieb:


> Zu viel Gepäck / zu wenig Luft, da wird demnächst das Ventil abreißen.



Kann ja @Perlenkette Wurscht sein - ist ja nicht ihr Ratt.


----------



## Andy_29 (9. Oktober 2022)

"demnächst" ist sicherlich auch schon vorbei.


----------



## Perlenkette (10. Oktober 2022)

Last but not least - die Daten:




(sorry, die Karte ist nicht optimal, auf maps wird
der Track besser dargestellt, darf leider nicht veröffentlicht werden.)

TagDatumStartZielDistanzFahrtzeit (min)HöhenmeterBemerkung106.08.2022RødbyhavenNørre Alslev66195288207.08.2022Nørre AlslevKøge87285505308.08.2022KøgeKopenhagen58,72002961/2 Stadttag409.08.2022KopenhagenKopenhagenStadttag510.08.2022KopenhagenMalmö19,875110Stadttag611.08.2022MalmöHörby109,9391951plus HM abends712.08.2022HörbyVänga98,473401007plus HM ab frühem NM, Garminabsturz813.08.2022VängaKristianstad64,5285718Kanu, plus HM abends914.08.2022KristianstadAndrarum78,52907871015.08.2022AndrarumÖrum/Löderup92,43127101116.08.2022Örum/LöderupTrelleborg95284411plus HM +Zeit abends1217.08.2022Rostock@ Home42,8?208Fähre-BHF Rostock/in HH/[email protected] Homelt Garmin813km44:17h5991HM+s.o.

Die Reise war vor Antritt komplett durchgeplant, sowohl die Route als auch die Übernachtungen und die Rückreise, ernsthafter Planungsbeginn mit Buchungen war zwei Wochen vor Start. Unser Zeitbudget betrug 12, max 13 Tage. Zuerst haben wir die Route festgelegt, danach Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gesucht und dabei Hostels, Jugendherbergen, Gästehaus, B&B, Ferienwohnung und Hotel gewählt. Die Route bot Gelegenheiten, im Fall der Fälle abzukürzen. Zur Planungshilfe nutzen wir die Reiseführer, eine Radwanderkarte/führer sowie Naviki und Googlemaps (jeweils seeeehr viele Fenster geöffnet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Wir haben eine Tabelle ähnlich der oben mit den geplanten KM, Unterkünften und deren Adresse, Preis, Stornierungsfrist, Unterkunftsmerkmale und Besonderheiten angelegt. Diese lag zusammen mit allen Tickets, dem GPS-Track und Reservierungsbestätigungen (oder Links) in einer Cloud und waren von unseren Handys und dem Tablet des Juniors erreichbar (und auch jeweils dort gespeichert). Am jeweiligen Abend vorher haben wir uns die Route des nächsten Tages angeschaut, und, welche Dinge es unterwegs zu sehen und zu erleben gibt, wo man einkaufen kann und welche Unterkunft wir abends erreichen würden (ggf. Check-In- Zeit abstimmen).

Zur Planung: Seit etwa Ostern hatten wir aber schon diverse Reiseführer und Karten im Haus, abwechselnd verschiedene aus der Stadtbibliothek, bis ich drei Bücher (+RF Kopenhagen) gefunden habe, die mir am meisten zusagten- das Grundgerüst hatte sich also schon gebildet. Natürlich plant es sich im sonnigen Liegestuhl im heimischen Garten sehr gut, am Besten eigentlich mit einem Glas Sekt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So kamen wir nämlich zuerst auf die Route, die hier im Thread schonmal vorgeschlagen wurde: Fehmarn-Kopenhagen-Helsingborg-Göteborg. Wenn wir erstmal da sind, können wir doch auch noch weiter bis Oslo, dann bis Bergen und schließlich mit dem Postschiff zum Nordkap
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Spaß beiseite: Eigentlich wollten wir bis Olofström oder etwas weiter fahren. Wir haben unterschätzt, wie viele KM diese klitzekleine Runde (und die ganzen Schleifen) verschlingt. Immerhin haben wir Skåne ganz kurz verlassen und einen Zipfel von Blekinge mitgenommen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Natürlich wären wir gerne felxibler gewesen, wir waren ja schon sehr "verplant". Die Planung der Tagesetappen kam aber insgesamt ganz gut hin- trotz Mangel an Erfahrung. Ein bisschen Glück war auch dabei, denn das Wetter war uns wohl gesonnen, 110km bei Regen wäre nicht so nett gewesen und die KM und HM waren alles in allem ganz erträglich verteilt (die HM hatten wir bei der Planung gar nicht berücksichtigt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Mit der Hitze kamen wir eigentlich ganz gut zurecht, auf dem offenen Feld war´s in der prallen Sonne auf Dauer etwas unangenehm. Aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit der Unterkünfte mussten wir einmal entscheiden, ob wir 65 oder 90km fahren wollen und einmal habe ich mich in der Tagesdistanz verrechnet  . Der Junior hat´s rechtzeitig aufgedeckt, wir beließen es dabei, was auch letztendlich gut war. Wenn nichts anderes für den Tag geplant war (Stadtbesichtigung, Kanufahren o.ä.,) waren u70km zu wenig.

Zu den Unterkünften: Die Unterkünfte ließen sich 48-24h vorher stornieren. Bis auf das Hotel in Malmö hatten wir immer eine Küche oder eine zur Mitnutzung, 2x (eigentlich 3x) eine Waschmaschine, außerdem Garten/ Terrasse und Grill (außer Kopenhagen&Malmö). Die Suche und die daraus resultierende Tagesetappenplanug war nicht ganz so leicht, denn es gibt nicht überall Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, in touristischen Gebieten und im Süden wird es recht teuer, und in der Hauptreisezeit war vieles ausgebucht (oder vielleicht auch für nur eine Nacht nicht verfügbar). Und wir hatten natürlich ein Budget. Für den Notfall hatten wir Schlafsäcke dabei☀️. Campen wäre auf jeden Fall flexibler und spontaner gewesen - wir haben das unterwegs schon etwas bedauert. Doch sogar auch auf den Campingplätzen wurde es teils knapp, wie wir hörten (wer hätte sonst freiwillig in der JHB Kristianstad gezeltet), es gibt aber immer eine Notfallwiese. Wild campen ist im Süden eher nicht so angesagt. Da wir noch nie richtig gecampt haben und das erst mal "üben" müssen und bisher die nötige Ausrüstung fehlt, haben wir eben auf "fest gebaute" Unterkünfte gesetzt.

Zur Rückreise: Das "frühzeitige" Buchen (3 Wochen vor Rückreise) war absolut essentiell, es gab schon kaum noch IC- und keine einzige ICE-Verbindung mehr. Die Fähre haben wir auch direkt bei Planungsstart gebucht, da die Kabinen bereits sehr knapp oder schon ausgebucht waren. Ohne wäre notfalls auch gegangen. Wir wählten sowohl bei der Fähre als auch der DB ein Flex-Ticket, welches wir bis 24 Std. vor Abreise gegen geringe Gebühr hätten stornieren können. Ein Mädel hat erst am Vorabend das Fährticket gebucht und fast das Doppelte unseres Preises (reine Überfahrt+Räder) gezahlt. Ein Mitreisender, der mit uns auf die Fähre ging, kam mit dem Überlandbus aus Stockholm, da er von dort keine Verbindung bekam. Scheinbar gibt es ein Limit auch für Fußgänger / Räder.

Laaaangweilig für Euch Profis, aber vielleicht hilft es jemandem, nicht _sieben_ Jahre bis zur ersten Reise zu warten. Und ein Hexenwerk war´s nicht- es hat großen Spaß gemacht!

Die Fakten am Rande:

KM: 813,07
Regentage: 0
Pannen/ Defekte: 0
Verfahren: 0
Fehlbuchungen: 0
verlorene oder gestohlene Dinge: 0
verpasste oder überfüllte Züge: 0
Kritische Situationen im Straßenverkehr: 0
Bären, Elche, Rentiere gesehen: 0
verzehrte Zimtschnecken: unzählbar!!

Vielen Dank nochmal für´s Mitreisen! Das war übrigens der erste Thread, denn ich in all den Jahren selbst eröffnet habe...

Bis bald, dann wieder im heimischen Wald!


----------



## Martina H. (10. Oktober 2022)

Kann mich da nur wiederholen: Echt super 🏆


----------



## Martina H. (10. Oktober 2022)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Das war übrigens der erste Thread, denn ich in all den Jahren selbst eröffnet habe...


...und? Hat doch gar nicht wehgetan, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (10. Oktober 2022)

Der 1. Thread, die 1. Tour, der 1. Reisebericht  hat auf Anhieb super geklappt.

Bin jetzt schon gespannt, was als Nächstes kommt


----------



## cjbffm (10. Oktober 2022)

Stimmt. Vielen Dank nochmal! Auch die Aufzählung der Reisedaten und die Erläuterung der Hintergründe sind sehr hilfreich. - Auch für jene, die es nach Süden, Westen oder Osten zieht. 👏👍👍👍


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Oktober 2022)

Super Perlenkette, vielen Dank! Eine feste Unterkunft ist immer nicht schlecht, wenn man wirklich in den Regen kommt, ist man froh, wenn man ein festes Dach über dem Kopf hat und sein Zeug trocknen kann.

Eure Fahrleistungen finde ich ganz beachtlich, wenn man bedenkt, was ihr nebenbei noch alles gemacht habt: Baden, Kanu fahren, Stadtbesichtigung, fotografieren etc.. Ganz schön pralles Programm....


----------

